#ubuntu-leadership 2012-02-06
<YoBoY> bonjour
<bkerensa> Ello
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-02-08
<YoBoY> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning
 * Cheesehead pokes his head out of the hole, reads the scrollback, and vanishes again
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-02-09
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-02-08
 * ejat jom makan 
